

Most popular Firefox extensions - _delirium
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/extensions/?sort=users

======
ivan78
I was surprised to find Web of Trust addon ( [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-brow...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-browsing-tool) ) in top 10. From my past experience
[https://mywot.com](https://mywot.com) is nothing more than a scam. Their
ratings are not reliable and should not be trusted by anyone. For example, our
business website was rated with "Child safety: Very poor" and there is nothing
we could do about it.

